# Finally got my NH RS-3s!



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

Finally made it to Star Hobby to pick up my 2 NH RS-3s. Took some pictures on the kitchen counter as it was a bit damp out yesterday. They do seem very light, as light as their first generation older sisters. Any thoughts on the quickest way to add weight to the new interior config? I didn't have time to open it up yet to check it out. I also need to renumber one of them. Any help with removing the current lettering/finding appropriate colored decals?


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice. I've always liked RS-3's... 

Robert


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Chris, you a have nice RS-3 there.

I have several early Aristo first factory production run RS-3s and one later, second generation, production run RS-3. You appear to have yet a newer, perhaps third, production run RS-3.

The first production run units were light weight, measuring 5 lbs, 6oz.
The second generation Rock Island RS-3 I have measures about 9 and 1/2 lbs - comparatively heavy. This unit like all newer production runs, has the ball bearing axle type trucks so they can handle the extra weight. As such my Rock Island RS-3 was equipped with a factory lead weight installed in the fuel tank.

Since Aristo has stopped using lead material, maybe they just did not include any extra weight the newest product run units like yours. Can you weigh your RS-3 and let us know what it is?

Anyway, I did add some extra weight to my older, non ball bearing, RS-3s - but not as much as I would have liked to given it has the sleeve type bearings.

See the write up I did for the early production run version, "Aristo RS3 loco weights Vignette".

You can do something similar as discussed in the "vignette", but maybe differ some by adding more metal plates in the fuel tank than I did - or maybe just filling the tank with lead shot. 

BTW, if you choose to remove the upper area shells from the loco, the newer RS-3s have several circuit boards compared to the first generation units.

-Ted


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

If you can find some of those old triangle warning devices from trucks, they have some kind of powdered weight in the bases that you can use for fuel tanks, etc. Just fill them up and they fill the space, and use resin to cover the top and hold it in. 

Thanks, Robert


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys. Ted, I have 4 older units from both of the previous runs. I took the oldest and changed it over to ball bearing trucks and added a mixture of lead shot and elmer's glue to the fuel tank and brought it up to the weight of the 2nd run heavier ones. This new one is about the weight of the originals, so hopefully the fuel tank is empty and I can pull the same trick. 

The next problem is the numbering. RJ recommended solve set and q tips to remove the existing numbers on one of them. I haven't been in touch with my former source for NH stuff for some time, so does anyone else know of anyone who can run some number decals in the proper font and colors? BTW, does the solve set trick work on the numberboards as well?


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

For general info. about Aristo's second generation RS-3, shown below are a few pictures of the Rock Island loco taken apart.

This generation loco includes two separate, stacked metal plates located on either side and top of the single metal plate the runs the length of the chassis. The first factory production run RS-3 only has the long single metal plate - and also lacks the circuit boards shown in the picture.









The weight is factory glued in place. It seems more weight could still be added where the factory packed in the foam and in the empty side crevasses.








The fuel tank is filled with a factory molded lead weight measuring 2.41 lbs. 










-Ted


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Chris, 

For Decals, Are you aware of *Stan Cedarleaf Custom Railroad Decals*?










It looks like Stan does the number boards, too, as can be seen on his example loco below.












-Ted


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris 
Love the new RS-3, finally a orange/green New Haven. One question about the headlights are they the yellow leds? Now maybe we can get USA to put out a orange/green scheme for the s-4.


----------

